# My Geophagus Altifrons



## ibrahimsu (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi boys,

I bought orange head, but was altifrons


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice Healthy looking altifrons!


----------



## snakedoc (Jan 3, 2008)

Still a very impressive fish. I'd love to have a few. Do you have them in a species tank or community? Any one know how they will do in a SA community tank?
Rich


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi very nice looking fish... What else is in the tank, looks like maybe keyholes?? and how big is your tank?? Any issues with the plants??? Any full tank shots for us...please.. Good luck with them... Sue


----------



## digiddy (May 31, 2007)

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc26 ... lo/117.jpg

keep the water clean and they will do just fine, i have found that they are good with other fish, until they start to breed,

they are gonna get big though, so i hope you have at least a 5-6 foot long tank,


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice colors on your altifrons, they are going to grow into real beauties.


----------



## ibrahimsu (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone. My tank is 240 liters. There are also altispinosa, ancistrus and gurami except from altifrons. Altifrons don't give harm to plants.


----------



## ali aras (Nov 4, 2007)

ı am frm istanbul also where didi you buy those good lookıng fishes


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Wow those are beautiful! That keyhole is really nice too :thumb:


----------

